
Eloquent JavaScript, 3rd edition - ranit
https://eloquentjavascript.net/3rd_edition/
======
chrisweekly
> “I estimate that I'll probably be busy with this for the next three months.
> When it's done, the new edition will become the main one on the website. In
> the meantime, the git repository for the book remains open, so you can see
> what I'm doing.“

So cool. Good luck!

Also in case it helps, couple tiny corrections for the landing page: (“is run
by” and “existence”).

~~~
marijn
Thanks. I found the 'existance' typo. What do you mean by 'is run by'?

~~~
argonium
Most likely the GP is referring to "This crowd-funding campaign is ran in
...".

------
kaishiro
Eloquent JavaScript is easily the text I most reference when asked for
recommendations on where to go to learn/bone up on JS. It's a real
achievement, in one guy's opinion.

~~~
jholman
I think Eloquent JS is a fan fruckin tastic book, overall. BUT, I have one
quibble (about the first edition; I haven't looked at the second).

Its preface and first few chapters sort of present itself as a book intended
to teach the absolute basics of programming to someone who has never done any
programming at all before. A first book. And I think you'll find that if you
give it as a sole resource to someone in that position, it just moves too
quickly through the fundamentals. It's definitely a second book or a third
book, or a book for reading after someone made it through a few of those
ultra-beginner courses on Codecademy or Khan Academy or wherever.

~~~
kaishiro
I actually _completely_ agree. I usually work with people who have already had
some exposure to basic programming concepts and I think it's wonderful for
them. But for someone looking to get started there are presumably better
resources.

~~~
old_chap
Agreed. Once you hit that recursion/functions in functions chapter...lawd. And
I'm coming from python (almost intermediate level)

------
softwarelimits
Searching too long for the repo? [https://github.com/marijnh/Eloquent-
JavaScript.git](https://github.com/marijnh/Eloquent-JavaScript.git)

    
    
      no_understand = author(!put_repo_url(site)) || me_blind;

------
err4nt
Wow, This is fantastic news! The 2nd edition is the only JS book I recommend
to learners, so it will be so good to have an update that introduces new ES6
features as well.

I needed an explanation like Eloquent JavaScript to finally get started at
programming, starting from a graphic design background it _does_ take you from
the basics up and doesn't assume you begin the book with any JS OR programming
background at all. I'm hoping the new edition retains that approachability so
this can remain essential reading for all JS learners :D

------
jbenn
The second edition was one of my favorite programming books when I was just
getting started! Looking forward to this.

------
supergreg
> The biggest thing that happened in the JavaScript universe in the past years
> is the finalization and adoption of ECMAScript 6 (or ES2015)

I don't know if it's meant as a joke, but isn't it usually known as ES6 or
ECMAScript 2015? And people quarrel over which to use?

~~~
dlbucci
I think ES and ECMAScript are pretty interchangeable, as are 6 and 2015 (the
latter is official, but the former is what it was called for forever). I've
seen all 4 of those names used.

------
tstock55
One of the best programming books for sure. I will gladly chip in for the
third edition.

------
drfuchs
At what donation level does one receive an actual physical copy of the book?
(The page implies that there will be a printed version, but never actually
says you get one. Or did I miss it in two readings?)

~~~
marijn
That is not a perk that's being offered.

~~~
misterhtmlcss
That's too bad because I was game for that as well. If it was included in a
perk, then I'd love much closer to buying than I am now.

~~~
marijn
I assume NoStarch.com will have them available for pre-order in a month or so.

------
placebo
> _We 're all writing let instead of var now, and a book that continues to
> write var is starting to look a bit out of touch_

Serious question: Does this also refer to client side web developers?
According to caniuse.com, only around 83% of web browsers support the let
statement, which in most cases wouldn't cut it when releasing a web site or
web app to accommodate the largest audience.

~~~
yunyu
Yes, you can transpile ES6+ to ES5 for client-side applications using Babel.

~~~
placebo
True, but admittedly, I'm so fond of the ability to have no "middlemen"
between the code I write and what gets run by the browser that my dislike for
any logistics/bureaucracy overhead is stronger than my attraction to ES6+ (or
CoffeesScript for that matter). I know it might sound a bit irrational (I'd
much rather code in C++ than code in assembly), but I think one of the perks
of writing in JavaScript was that I got to have a high level language directly
run by a system and now I don't want to give it up. I prefer to wait until the
percentage of browsers that support ES6+ goes up.

~~~
acoard
In that case, use var. There is no production ready polyfill for let. I'd
recommend editing your original question and putting your requirement of not
using any buildtools or transpillation in, because it's the salient factor
here and for most questions you'd ask regarding JS.

>but I think one of the perks of writing in JavaScript was that I got to have
a high level language directly run by a system and now I don't want to give it
up.

Out of curiosity, what do you see you're giving up? Is it the theoretical
knowledge that the code exactly as written is being interpreted? I find that
the compiled code is very human readable nowadays, and with sourcemaps it's
not an issue at all as browser dev tools will directly link to the source
files instead of the compiled files. I used to think I was giving up something
until I worked with such a setup.

~~~
placebo
sorry, missed your reply (so perhaps you won't see this for the same reasons)
but anyway:

Mainly the feeling of giving up simplicity. Adding things (such as sourcemaps
and any relevant configuration changes) usually detracts from the sense of "no
middleman", although I know "no middleman" is always an illusion, it's less
obvious when you don't have to do anything to create it.

------
tim--
Marijn has worked hard on the 2nd edition. In my opinion, it is a must read
for any new Javascript developer.

------
hsikka
I literally just finished the 2nd edition last week, and built
[https://learnsearch.xyz/](https://learnsearch.xyz/) using my new found node
and http knowledge from the last few chapters.

I'm definitely backing this

